# A few of questions?



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

what brand of soil should I use for my planted tank? I plan to set it up for my 1.5 gallon tank (for apple snails only) and also another tank which is 5 gallon. (For Dr. Reid the dragon scale plakat) 


The soil will be used for as layer and it'll be covered with black or white sand.


Dr. Reid had a bit problem because he seem like being alone and he get stressed when he sees another fish.. but I would like to give him his OWN tank with many of plants and a few of nerite snails. Good idea? I'll be adding a sponge filter and a small heater. 


I have a bag of peat moss but I'm not sure if it's safe for fish... here's a link of the brand that I have... 
http://images.lowes.com/product/converted/025849/025849000820xl.jpg


and also a bag of pool filter sand mixed with coconut fiber/sphagnum moss... 

Is it safe? 

Any advice will be so much appreciated!


c:


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

i had success with just mr. aqua soil, don't need to top it and it clears up rather quickly


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

JackisLost said:


> i had success with just mr. aqua soil, don't need to top it and it clears up rather quickly


I googled about this brand... it seem okay but the problem is that in my pet store near my area doesn't carry this product...


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

i find any soil is hard to find at major chain pet stores, try to find a tropical fish store around your area. they might not carry mr. aqua but most likely they will have a couple that looks and feels exactly the same. fluval makes some soil too, don't know the one they pack with their fluval flora but i know they have a shrimp stratum soil.


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

If you don't want to pay top dollar for ADA soil systems or deal with the big cloudy mess of clay and potting soil, I'd do this:

A bottom layer of laterite and a top layer of eco-complete or a similar planting substrate.


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

i wouldnt use peat moss, it will lower your ph and cause cloudiness, for soil organic miracle gro potting mix is usually what is recommended.


----------



## mkayum (Jul 5, 2012)

starrlamia said:


> i wouldnt use peat moss, it will lower your ph and cause cloudiness, for soil organic miracle gro potting mix is usually what is recommended.



Thank you! I'm going to look for it soon!


----------

